# My Snail Colony



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I went into Petsmart today looking for ghost shrimp, a fishbowl, and a marimo to begin a mini planted setup... Change of plans: Instead I got a one gallon tank with a filter, the marimo, and a group of pond snails. I will be starting a colony of snails in hopes they reproduce, and I'll try to sell some (probably marketed as fish food but still). My dad is having me wait until after dinner to setup the tank, so ill update you guys when I do. Also expect pics!


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

This is a pic of us acclimating the snails.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's the tank all set up with the snails in it!


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Sadly, I checked on the tank this morning and I think I lost a snail. His shell had no color and he wasn't moving. :-(

Also, the tank is at my dad's and I'm currently at my mom's. I'll be back a couple days this week and some of next week though, so I'll update with pics probably next week (I doubt there will be many more snails, and I have midterms this week so I literally have just enough time to do a water change and drop an algae wafer in the tank). If anything goes on, though, I'll make another post.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Just after a water change!

Btw, there already seem to be about 5 more snails than when I first got them! Hopefully I get a large population soon.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Btw turns out that snail wasn't dead lol. He obviously just has a very pale shell.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Ooh, now I feel like doing this, but petsmart/petco doesn't have pond snails here.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Ooh, now I feel like doing this, but petsmart/petco doesn't have pond snails here.


Thats weird. The Petsmart near me has pond snails in almost every tank, and they were practically begging me to take some when they didnt have the fish I wanted. :lol:


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

I havent been at my dad's since Thursday, so I wonder how many more snails (if any) will be there when I get back on Wednesday...


----------

